# are spd compatible shoes compatible with crank bros?



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

ive been looking at shoes for dh. i need something i can clip in with. i hate flats for dh. when the shoes are spd compatible, does that mean they only work with shimano? or will they work with crank bros cleats too? these are the shoes ive been looking at
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_661Bike.aspx?id=35b8af89-a0c3-42fc-a93d-c58dfe98f762&product=8f39445a-6a88-44ff-b0ed-254eee406449
and these
http://www.setteusa.com/show.php/Clothing|Shoes|rival_shoes
has any body had any experience with these shoes? ive worn the 661's but i havnt ridden with them. they felt pretty comfortable walking around. but that doesnt mean they will be good for dh. anybody know anything about them?


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

http://www.blueskycycling.com/view_product.php?pid=1821&ref=GPS


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes SPD means it wil work with clipless pedals (Crank Bros / Time / Shimano / etc)


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

yes u can use the crankbros cleats on the spd shoe with the crankbros pedals


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

ok sweet thanks


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

What kind of CB pedals are you gonna be running?
I run mallets with 661 Session SPDs. I dont think it could get much better


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

ill be running mallets all the time. currently i just use my xc shoes. they work ok but they're deffinatly not the best. do your shoes have the really stiff bottom like for efficency? or are the flexy like normal shoes?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I had some Lake shoes that were pretty decent for DH riding, they have a semi hightop with a neoprene sock thing to keep rocks and crap from getting in. The soles were also more like a hiking shoe for walking back up those nasty sections. I gave up on clipless last year though, got tired of breaking pedals...


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

what pedals did you use? cuz ive been unsing my mallets since january. no problems except for i got them rebuilt wednesday.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

thatdownhillkid said:


> ill be running mallets all the time. currently i just use my xc shoes. they work ok but they're deffinatly not the best. do your shoes have the really stiff bottom like for efficency? or are the flexy like normal shoes?


the 661's are stiff enough to do a xc ride all day but at the same time you can walk comfortably in them.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

on a side not the '08 mallets look awesome...i like the idea of adding pins and am considering putting them ('08's) on my demo....currently use mallet m's on my stumpy fsr and love them


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Adding pins to the 08 mallets will make it almost impossible for a guy like me to clip out with flat shoes. It would literately be glued on.


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

i just ordered the sette rival 2 shoes. they were 60% off on price point. so i went for it. cant wait to get them.:thumbsup:


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Give the CB Acids a try. I liked them much better than my Mallets.

toby


----------

